# my bulking diet is it ok



## raynerd10 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have been training for 5 months (pictures are on the member pictures board) going to change my currnet diet to the one below for gaining mass is it ok.

meal 1 - protein shake and porridge oats and 4 wetabix. 1 cod liver oil tablet

meal 2 - 3 boiled eggs with 100g steak.

meal 3 - 2 cans of tuna with full fat mayo, 3 boiled eggs and 150g cottege cheese.

meal 4 - Pre work out shake

straight after workout 10g creatine

meal 5 - potaoes or veg with either tuna or chicken, protein shake.

meal 6 - mass tech weight gain mix.

drink around 4 litres of water a day.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

meal 1 drop the weetabix

meal 2 ok but put in veg

meal 3 lose a tin o tuna

meal 4 ok

meal 5 ok but take the shake off and have it after work out.add veg

meal 6 ok

use the dropped items (tuna ) substitute the w/bix for rice or spuds and squeeze in a meal 7 with it.

a few more good fats wouldnt go amiss either

this is just a my opimion after a quick look at it but i think you got the idea anyway.


----------



## FitnessCrazy (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree with Raikey....Also, instead of MassTech use Serious Mass by Optimum Nutrition, it's got an extra 400 calories per serving, same price, and more servin gs. The cheapest place to buy it is xxxxxxxxxxx that's where I got mine from (choc is nicest!). I used to use MassTech but Serious Mass is so much better - you'll see much quicker results...the taste is nicer too! Hope this helps

no free advertising


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is my opinion on your diet mate...

meal 1

2 scoops protein shake

100g porridge oats\handful of raisins

1tbsp UDO's oil or equivalent brand

meal 2

mass tech weight gain mix

meal 3

2 cans of tuna with mayo

150g Rice or pasta

100g cottage cheese.

1tbsp UDO's oil or equivalent brand

meal 4

Pre work out shake + 1 Banana

PWO-Drink

50g Carbs

50g Whey

10g creatine

meal 5

200g chicken\Steak\Salmon

Spuds

Veg

meal 6

2 scoops protein drink

100g cottage cheese

1tbsp UDO's oil or equivalent brand

this diet will give you plenty of Calories but good clean Cals..the Udo's will provide you with a decent amount of EFA's...

don't make the mistake of trying to add weight by eating crap and junk food although you can do this eating clean is a better way.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Your diet is fine for protein, but too low in carbs and healthy fats. PScarb's amendments seem to have it covered.


----------

